# Siemens Logo! 230RC + Speicherkarte



## X-Master (30 September 2007)

Hey,

ich verkaufe hier eine Siemens Logo! 230RC.
Diese Logo wird mit der Nennspannung von 230 V betrieben, hat eine Uhr und ein Display sowie 4 Ausgänge als Relaiskontakte welche mit je max 10 Ampere belastet werden dürfen.
Die Logo hat den E-Stand 03 und ist neu lediglich zum ausprobieren eingeschaltet...
Version ist :     6ED1 052-1FB00-0BA5

Originalinformationen entnehmt ihr bitte:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/products/01LOGO/02BasicModules/01LOGO_Basic.html

Des weiteren gebe ich euch eine Nagelneue SPeicherkarte dazu. Diese Karte dient nicht zur Speichererweiterung sondern lediglich zum Kopieren / Sichern von Programmen auf die Logo / von der Logo oder lediglich zur Archivierung

Verkaufe die Logo nur da ich auf die 24V RC Variante umgestiegen bin bevor ich überhaupt richtig angefangen habe 

Als Preis habe ich mir 95 euro inkl. versand bei Hermes vorgestellt!

Mfg.: Bernhard


----------

